# "Reguläres" Notebook vs MacBook



## Aloahee (5. Mai 2007)

Hi.

Da ich vorhabe mir in nächster Zeit ein Notebook anzuschaffen habe ich mich ein wenig umgesehen, bin aber nun unschlüssig ob ich mir ein MacBook (Pro) oder ein "regulären" Laptop holen sollte. Was könnt ihr mir als Vor- und Nachteile nennen?

Zum MacBook (Pro): Wie sieht es mit Textbearbeitung etc. aus, gibt es Office-Programme ähnlich Microsofts Office Programmen? Ist es richtig, dass man auf allen neuen MacBooks auch theoretisch Windows installieren kann? Gibt es auch Spiele o.ä. Programme die man auf einem Mac spielen kann(Stichwort Emulatoren)?

Es wäre schön wenn ihr mir ein paar Informationen geben könntet, da ich mir über die Funktionen und Möglichkeiten eines MacBooks nicht ganz klar bin.

Mfg
Aloahee


----------



## Raubkopierer (5. Mai 2007)

Ein Unterschied ist erstmal der Preis. beim MacBook hast du erstmal nen edles Design. dann ein ordentliches, sehr gutes System. es gibt Microsoft Office auch für Mac. ja wenn du willst kannst du sogar XP auf dem MacBook installieren. Und mit dem XP dann eben spielen, denn so sehr viele Mac-Spiele gibt es nicht. Ein Vorteil dürfte sein, dass Mac einfach sehr schnell zum Arbeiten ist.
Mac OSX bringt eben haufenweise Programme für Multimediainhalte mit und die MacBooks Pro eben ne Portion Rechenleistung und ein 64Bit System..
Ein erheblicher Vorteil ist noch, dass du eben von Mac Support für deine Hardware bekommst. du wirst kaum Treiberprobleme haben denke ich. auch gibt Apple Schüler/Studenten und Lehrern Rabatte für die Systeme.


----------



## Gumbo (5. Mai 2007)

Wofür wirst du das neue Notebook denn vorrangig verwenden wollen?


----------



## Aloahee (5. Mai 2007)

Ich werde es, zumindest soweit ich es momentan sagen kann, vorrangig zur Textverarbeitung nutzen. Des weiteren zum eventuellen erstellen und bearbeiten von Grafiken. Das war es an sich auch schon, wobei ich natürlich auch Filme o.ä. abspielen/angucken möchte und vllt. wenn mir mal sehr langweilig wird auch Spiele spielen möchte.

Ich tendiere im Moment sehr stark in Richtung MacBook, da es mich auch vom Design sehr stark anspricht. Weitere Meinungen, Tipps oder Informationen wären aber trotzdem nett.

Mfg
Aloahee


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. Mai 2007)

Anhand Deines vorgesehenen Einsatzzweckes wuerde ich Dir eher vom MacBook abraten, denn fuer Textverarbeitung und etwas Grafikbearbeitung ist der Mehrpreis wohl kaum vertretbar.


----------



## Aloahee (5. Mai 2007)

Danke für deine Empfehlung Dennis. 

Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass Macs generell gut geignert sind für Grafikbearbeitung o.ä., für den Otto Normalverbraucher sonst aber überteuert sind?

Mfg 
Aloahee


----------



## Raubkopierer (5. Mai 2007)

Die MacBooks Pro sind eben recht teuer, da sie eben wie der Name schon sagt für die Anforderungen von Profis sind. ist halt was Besseres als die normalen MacBooks. also könntest du so eins ja nehmen, wenn die das Design gefällt (in schwarz find ich sehn die toll aus  ) und damit arbeiten. Mac ist eben vom Prinzip wie Linux auch wenn die Systeme sonst nichts miteinander zu tun haben. wenig Sicherheitsprobleme und hohe Performance gepaart mit einer gehörigen Portion Design sowohl bei den Geräten wie auch beim Betriebssystem. Und zum Spielen kann man eben XP installieren.


----------

